# Visiting Coronado Spanish Barb Stallion



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

As many of you know Coronado and I are separated by about 1000 miles. I'm leaving this week to go spend some time and ride the boy for the first time. There will be lots of picture and video updates to this thread!

He has been a rock star under saddle and has really taken to it. I just bought a gopro camera to capture this experience. There will also be gypsy horse pictures as that's what my barn owner breeds, gorgeous gorgeous gypsies.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

I've got pictures and videos to spare here's a few:


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

He looks completely calm and confident. Good for you and your trainer! 

Must be so exciting to ride him for the first time!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Also, thank you for making this thread!!


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm going to add more pictures/video later as I edit the videos a little bit (they're very long)

Here's a few of the gypsies from Edoras Stables:


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Ooh oooh you have bought a GoPro - on my list of 'things I might buy, together with a Soloshot so that I can film myself in the arena.

I'd love to hear your views on using it, as well as seeing the videos.

 sorry, I should have started that with - Congratulations on your first ride! :lol:


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Video uploaded!

First Ride - YouTube


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh and can't forget this adorableness:


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh wow so cool. You went far! I was already jealous of the _massive_ riding area. What beautiful scenery!

And the hind view of that mini will the butt wiggling and all that fluff...so cute hahaha. And a special visit by someone special too..must of been jealous!


----------



## EquineZen (Jan 21, 2014)

*post five*

post five


----------

